# Wie bekomme ich eine Nummer auf mein Bild?



## piesch99 (12. März 2009)

Hallo,

mein Schwiegervater möchte auf eine ganze Menge Fotos eine lfd. Nummer drauf haben, also auf dem Foto wie das Datum.

Mit welchem Programm (möglichst Freeware oder nutzbare Shareware) kann ich dies hinbekommen? Ich Trottel habe ihm gesagt, das es geht, aber jetzt weiß ich nicht wie, tja, ich bin zu gut für diese Welt.

Probiert habe ich Paint, das würde ja zur Not auch gehen, aber im "Malen" war ich noch nie gut.

Vielen Dank.

Gruß vom Rhein
pieschi


----------



## chromis (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich eine Nummer auf mein Bild?*

Hi,

damit kann man auch Text einfügen:
http://www.traumflieger.de/desktop/onlinepicture/index.php


----------



## mitch (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich eine Nummer auf mein Bild?*

hallo,

ich mach sowas mit http://www.xnview.com 

bild(er) auswählen ==> mehrfaches konvertieren ==> umwandlungen ==> text hinzufügen ==> fertig


----------



## scholzi (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich eine Nummer auf mein Bild?*

 Pieschi
wenn es nur eine Nummer ist geht es auch mit dem standard
Windows Malprogramm paint!
Findest du unter start-Zubehör-Paint.
oder du gibst einfach bei Ausführen    paint    ein
Links in der Leiste gibt es ein großen A zum Text(oder Zahlen) einfügen!

Gruß Robert


----------



## Annett (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich eine Nummer auf mein Bild?*

Moin.

Ich denke, das Problem sind die gewünschten fortlaufenden Zahlen. Oder habe ich das mit der laufenden Nummer falsch verstanden?

Eine Nummer in alle Bilder ist sicherlich kein Problem - das sollte, z.B. mit einer Wasserzeichenfunktion, sogar stapelweise machbar sein.
Für eine fortlaufende Nummer habe ich leider keine Idee, außer jedes Bild einzeln zu bearbeiten. Arbeite hauptsächlich mit Paint, wenn ich an den Fotos irgendwas "fummel". Da kann man auch Texte eingeben, statt sie zu malen. 
Im Irfan-View gibt es anscheinend auch nur die Standardfunktion für eine Nummer/Text.


----------

